
An NLP tool for improving dev resumes - feross
https://cvcompiler.com/
======
mtmail
Initial reaction when it was first announced where mixed to negative. NLP is
used for keyword stuffing.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18503729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18503729)

